# shoe covers



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

so for fathers day my kids bought me a pair of DeFeet lycra shoe covers. Would it be appropriate for me to wear them during the summer time? they would keep my new Giro shoes clean but I'm not sure that summertime would be a great time of the year to wear them.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

It depends on your heat tolerance. Your shoes have breathable uppers to cool your feet and shoe covers will keep them warm. Imagine wearing wool socks on a warm Arkansas day ... like that.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

If the only reason you can think of is to keep your shoes clean I'd say that's a pretty decent sign you shouldn't wear them.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Would it be appropriate for me to wear them during the summer time? they would keep my new Giro shoes clean


Huh?

That's not what they're made for. They're to keep your feet warmer and/or drier in cool or wet weather. Wearing them in hot weather makes no sense.

And here's another point: cycling is an outdoor activity; the clothing and equipment you use gets dirty when you use it properly. Your new Giro shoes were made for riding outdoors, not walking the red carpet from your limousine to the opera opening gala. 

Just yanking your chain a little ;-) But seriously, stuff will get dirty, and you just wipe it off occasionally. If your shoes don't get dirty and scuffed a little you won't look like a real rider. These things are tools, not jewelry or works of art.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> ... Wearing them in hot weather makes no sense....


Except maybe for the slight aero benefit in a fast TT?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

looigi said:


> Except maybe for the slight aero benefit in a fast TT?


Well, yes, the pros do that; I didn't get the impression that that was the OP's intended use.


----------

